# Blu Ray Vs. Hd-dvd



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying that I generally tend not to buy products from Sony or Apple. This forum is not the place to discuss the reasons, however, there is significant news in the high-definition DVD war and Sony is the winner. Check out this article on MSN for more details.

What does this mean for us and why do I think it's important enough to discuss here? Well, many of us have been waiting for this verdict. Now, with a winner declared, more people will start to buy BluRay players driving the price down to affordable levels. I would expect that by this summer prices for a decent player will be below $200, probably approaching $150 for off-brand makes.

Even though Sony is the winner, I think that everyone will benefit now that a decision has been made! I wonder how long I can hold out before buying one.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I pulled the trigger about 6 weeks to early, I'm the proud owner of a toshiba hd player









I'm glad there appears to finally be a clear winner but I'll be waiting awhile before I buy a blu ray player. First I'll be waiting for them to get cheaper and second current blu-ray players other than the PS3 don't support profile 2.0 which means if your player doesn't support it, you won't be able to play all of the features on a blu-ray disc.

I'm going to wait until they get a standard set up and in the meantime I'll just watch what's left of the available HD movies and my toshiba also does a nice job of upconverting regular dvds to 1080.

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't feel too bad. I bought my plasma TV about 3 years too early. It doesn't even support 1080p, only 1080i and 720p. So I guess I'll be waiting for a while to buy.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Don't feel too bad. I bought my plasma TV about 3 years too early. It doesn't even support 1080p, only 1080i and 720p. So I guess I'll be waiting for a while to buy.


Yeah, me too, but. . .I had the "oooh and ahhh factor" going years before anyone else, because I was the first guy I knew who bought one (Dec. 2003). My JVC 1080 professional plasma monitor _still_ kicks butt.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just bought a HD DVD player for the kids xbox 360. Hopefully Microsoft will continue to ship games based on the HD DVD technology.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a whole basement full of "outdated electronics" anyone want a great deal on a Laser Disc Player or a never used Beta player!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> I have a whole basement full of "outdated electronics" anyone want a great deal on a Laser Disc Player or a never used Beta player!


How 'bout an 8-track player??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> I have a whole basement full of "outdated electronics" anyone want a great deal on a Laser Disc Player or a never used Beta player!


I'll take the beta player...then turn around and sell it on ebay as a "vintage" item.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My TV was made in 1989 and has a tube in it. It still works. I still have albums and tapes in my cabinet. I would have 8 tracks too but the player dies so I got rid of them. I will not buy a funny plasma or HD TV until the one I have dies... too much money. Cuts into the camping budget.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Yup got a couple of 8 track players as well as a dozen or so 8 tracks! Lots of cassettes as well and milk crates full of LP's!
Man to I feel old now!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And the loser is.......ME!









I bought an HD-DVD player about a year ago. Not really a loser though as i've been enjoying great HD movies from Netflix for all of that time and like Mike said it's still an excellent upconverting player for regular DVDs. I don't have any money invested in HD-DVD movies since we got them from Netflix so that does take the edge off a little bit. Unfortunately Netflix is dropping HD-DVD selections now too









I'll keep using the HD player until the BR players drop to $200 or less.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Anybody still have a reel to reel?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Don't feel too bad. I bought my plasma TV about 3 years too early. It doesn't even support 1080p, only 1080i and 720p. So I guess I'll be waiting for a while to buy.


Dont worry about it. I think you would be shocked how good 1080i or 720p looks on the plasma from a BR player. We do it all of the time. It looks great!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

720P looks great. Not to worry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> 720P looks great. Not to worry.


Unless you're planning to get a TV that is >60"...you won't see the difference. Also, almost all of the TV shows being broadcast today are in 1080i...not 1080p.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

a bunch are 720p too. My cable box displays the format for every channel. I'm always surprised to see 720p on a regular basis.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> a bunch are 720p too. My cable box displays the format for every channel. I'm always surprised to see 720p on a regular basis.


..and ya think the punk that was flipping burgers last week and selling TV's this week is going to know that...or tell you that?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

California Jim said:


> And the loser is.......ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, CJ. We purchased an HD DVD player this Christmas. Oh well.

Randy


----------

